# Bobcat Toolcat 5600 Turf Tires - New



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have two full sets (total of 8 tires) for a Bobcat Toolcat 5600 that are brand new (I drove on them approx. 3 miles to the tires shop) and my wife would really like them out of her outside storage area. Since she is a great wife that never says "no" to anything I want i.e. tools and toys I would like to comply with her wishes....

Not sure what they cost new, but willing to sell them for less... 

TimM9


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I forgot to add the size....27x10.5x15


----------



## Mark potter (Sep 12, 2020)

timm9 said:


> I have two full sets (total of 8 tires) for a Bobcat Toolcat 5600 that are brand new (I drove on them approx. 3 miles to the tires shop) and my wife would really like them out of her outside storage area. Since she is a great wife that never says "no" to anything I want i.e. tools and toys I would like to comply with her wishes....
> 
> Not sure what they cost new, but willing to sell them for less...
> 
> TimM9


----------

